# APR Motorsport Brings The “Queen of the Ring”, Sabine Schmitz, to KONI Challenge



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

APR Motorsport is very proud to announce the signing of Sabine Schmitz, thewinningest female endurance racer in the world, as a team driver. Sabine will join the team for herfirst of two initial races at Iowa Motor Speedway this coming weekend, co-driving the #181 APRMotorsport/Team Janica Racing VW GTI with Mark White. Sabine will be filling in for RandyPobst, who has a conflicting race in the Speed GT Series, in which he is currently the pointsleader and is actively defending his 2007 Championship. 
In addition to her endurance successes, Sabine is perhaps equally as famous for her years as aBMW Factory Driver as well as being the “Queen of the Ring”, driving what is believed to be morelaps than any other driver on the famed Nordschleife over the past decade (she estimates alifetime total of over 23,000 laps of the 14 mile circuit). Sabine still works for BMW, driving thefirms “Ring Taxi” many weekends of the year. When not on the Ring, Sabine makes frequentguest appearances on the popular BBC Television program, Top Gear, often challenging theanonymous “Stig” to race, test cars and outrunning the hosts on the Ring. Additionally, Sabinehosts her own weekly motorsports show called ʻD Motor”, on the DMAX Network, in her home country of Germany. 
Sabine was the first women in the world to win a major 24 Hour race, and is the only women inthe word who has two 24 Hour titles to her name, along with countless VLN Series endurancewins (VLN is a German series quite comparable to the Rolex GT series). 
Sabine became fast friends with many at APR Motorsport via much testing and driving done byIan Baas, Mark White, Dion von Moltke, Randy Pobst, as well as many of the APR staff at theNordschleife over the past few years. So when the Speed World Challenge schedule wasrearranged early this summer, causing Pobst to miss two races, it became clear very quickly thatSabine was both team, and her co-driver Mark Whiteʼs, first choice. 
Sabine said about her signing: “I am really excited to get the chance to race in KONI Challenge,in a German car with Mark White and APR Motorsport. I have spent a lot of time with the APRMotorsport Team, as well as Mark over the years, including spending some time this past springon the Nordschleife in a GTI race car. We all developed a great amount of respect and friendshipfor one another and I hope to do a good job for team, as filling Randy Pobstʼs seat is not easy!” 
White said about Sabine: "When we sat down and narrowed our choices as to who weʼd like to put in #181 for these races, Sabine immediately rose to the top. She is scary fast, something I know this first hand from our time on the 'Ring together, and has a proven ability to keep a car inone piece, as evidenced by her endurance racing success. She also brings that "Rock Star"quality, similar to Randy's, and her presence will raise the whole team's game. This weekend will be big fun and we should have a great shot at a podium finish!" 
Sabine is tentatively scheduled to compete with APR Motorsport at the Iowa Motor Speedwayand New Jersey Motorsports Park events. For information on Sabine, please follows the followinglinks: 
http://www.sabine-schmitz-motorsport.de/ or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabine_Schmitz


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: APR Motorsport Brings The “Queen of the Ring”, Sabine Schmitz, to KONI Challenge ([email protected])*

WOW! That's awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: APR Motorsport Brings The “Queen of the Ring”, Sabine Schmitz, to KONI Challenge (Gans)*

How'd she do?


----------



## msweeney3056 (Jun 24, 2008)

She did really well, though bad luck prevented her car from finishing. She's every bit as cool as the guys on Top Gear say she is, and I hope she acquired a taste for American racing (Lord knows she got the autentico American experience in Iowa!). Fast crazy German chicks are fun to race with.
Mike


----------

